# How Many Bikes Is Enough?



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

I really have a hard time not thinking about my next bike....some people are more practical about it and think that one do everything bike will do, but for some reason I just want more, how about you?

Singletrack Geek: Plus One


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

N + 1

/thread


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

It depends what type of riding you do, and what type of terrain you have available to you.

Currently I've got:

Full suspension mountain bike
Rigid 26" commuter / beater
Cyclocross

These bikes cover my current needs just fine. Sure, I'd be happy to have another mountain bike in my collection, and sure, I could get by with just one bike too. My collection is limited by storage space, and money. If neither of those were a problem, N+1.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I just need one more. Have now, a commuter, tandem, winter road, winter hardtail, 26er hardtal, 26er full sus., 29er hardtail, touring bike. looking for 29er full sus. I cleaned my garage over the holiday break and found a bike, trash day find.


----------



## ksturner3 (Jul 14, 2009)

If you are single N+1

If you are married N-1...or so I've heard


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

ksturner3 said:


> If you are single N+1
> 
> If you are married N-1...or so I've heard


If you are married your bikes must all be the same color.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

ksturner3 said:


> If you are single N+1
> 
> If you are married N-1...or so I've heard


It's actually S-1.

I don't know why S, but it's S.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

ksturner3 said:


> If you are single N+1
> 
> If you are married N-1...or so I've heard


With my wife, it's N+2 because if I get a new bike, she wants one, too.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

NateHawk said:


> With my wife, it's N+2 because if I get a new bike, she wants one, too.


This.


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

Been trying to simplify, and I'm down from 16 to 7. I have other frames, wheels, etc, that are in storage, so if the need ever comes, I can build some of them back up.

The seven are:
Full suspension geared 29er (Spearfish, for xc racing and endurance racing)
Rigid singlespeed 29er (also used for xc racing and endurance racing on occasion)
Cyclocross race bike
Track race bike (gets clinchers, different bars, and a brake for off-season fixed-gear road riding)
Road bike (for group rides and training on the road)
Touring/gravel racing bike (Salsa Vaya)
Commuter (singlespeed touring bike w/ drop bars, fenders, rear rack)

N+1 is always tempting, but I'm trying to keep things simple and not fill my apartment back up w/ bikes like it was before.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

ksturner3 said:


> If you are single N+1
> 
> If you are married N-1...or so I've heard


In my case, the Home Comptroller has set a limit of 3. One roadie, one HT and one FS. There may be a caveat for a fatty, depending on where we wind up in the near future, but for now it's 3. The rule applies to her, as well, so it's a good compromise.

I have, however, been given blessings to add carbon fiber wheels to my main MTB, along with a Lefty, so I have no complaints.



AZ.MTNS said:


> If you are married your bikes must all be the same color.


Colors are strictly the providence of the bike owner. And the bike company, of course.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

Depends on your needs. I have 3/4. A FS Mountain bike for general off road riding, a carbon hardtail for racing, a road bike for training and a commuter.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> If you are married your bikes must all be the same color.


that's so true. lol just trying to figure out a way to add another bike to the stable. gonna be tricky


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

FKMTB07 said:


> Been trying to simplify, and I'm down from 16 to 7. I have other frames, wheels, etc, that are in storage, so if the need ever comes, I can build some of them back up.
> 
> The seven are:
> Full suspension geared 29er (Spearfish, for xc racing and endurance racing)
> ...


lol, i guess that's why it's "apartment" and not house


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

It's always been N+1, Unless it's tandems, then it's N squared +1.


----------



## MasterOMayhem (Dec 13, 2010)

i think two of each kind is enough.


----------



## MasterOMayhem (Dec 13, 2010)

two cross two mtb 2 road


----------



## IntensevCare (Nov 24, 2004)

One bike, 6" travel, built light and burley at the same time. A set of 1.25 Fatboys for riding to the beach and back. I take weeks to get used to a new or different bike. Too much crashing durring the re-learning curve.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

AZ.MTNS said:


> If you are married your bikes must all be the same color.


:thumbsup:

Good writtens!


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

N+1 provided N+1 > D where D is divorce. so unless you're going to get "unhitched" by that next bike, you totally need another one. I have a coworker who's been in the bike industry for almost 30 years and he and his wife can ride the same size bike for many uses, so they have a combined 28 or something. and that's with almost zero full susp. we live in iowa and don't exactly have the need for big hit or long travel or free ride or whatever. so just tons of roadies, single speeds, xc hardtails, cross bikes, etc. i sort of envy his collection, lots of it is older/vintage and cool as hell.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

never less than 2 here...always a back up.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

I sometimes feel a bit guilty about having 5 bikes, but I justify my collection by having a bike for specific duties or purpose.

FS mtn bike 3x9 gears
HT mtn bike 2x9 gears
29er rigid 1x9 gears
rigid mtn bike converted to grocer-getter/errand runner/city cruiser w/racks 3x8 gears
SS rigid mtn bike converted to commuter/light duty grocery getter

I used to ride the 29er and HT to work, but my last build was an old Raleigh rigid that I converted to SS and am enjoying riding that too much. It sports a rear rack with a trunk bag and is perfect for commuting. I think I even got the magic gear setup!


----------



## thehotrodpig (Jun 14, 2010)

I keep telling my wife I get as many bikes as she has shoes, I have a long way to go.


----------



## asw7576 (Feb 21, 2011)

Im doing more on-road cycling lately ..... and it looks like I will be doing more on-road cycling this year.

So, how many bikes is enough ? ........ I think 4 bikes.

1 on-road
1 on road cyclocross / flat bar
1 all mountain
1 freeride
1 hardtail or full sus cross country


----------



## wingy (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm sorry. I don't understand the question.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

As I recently found out, the correct answer is............................4!
Five was too many I suppose, so I had to sell my CX bike. When I suggested we sell her bike, that she never rides, that wasn't acceptable.


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

qbert2000 said:


> lol, i guess that's why it's "apartment" and not house


Nope. I'm young, have no kids, am not married, and travel a lot for work. When I'm not at work, I ride and race my bikes. Don't need a house (or all the responsibilities home-ownership requires) right now. Might buy a townhome this year, as there are some I like nearby that are on the market.


----------



## PAmtbiker (Feb 2, 2005)

If you're single: N+1 where N = the number of bikes you currently have

If you're not single: S-1 where S = the number of bikes that will cause your significant other to leave you

Currently sitting on four myself and one for the lady. A fifth is coming soon, but it will be a while before it's more than a frame.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> If you are married your bikes must all be the same color.


Yep, it's kinda like camo.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Boy, math in public is always a risky thing to do.



markf said:


> N+1 provided N+1 > D where D is divorce. so unless you're going to get "unhitched" by that next bike, you totally need another one. I have a coworker who's been in the bike industry for almost 30 years and he and his wife can ride the same size bike for many uses, so they have a combined 28 or something. and that's with almost zero full susp. we live in iowa and don't exactly have the need for big hit or long travel or free ride or whatever. so just tons of roadies, single speeds, xc hardtails, cross bikes, etc. i sort of envy his collection, lots of it is older/vintage and cool as hell.


I think you mean to say N+1 provide N+1 < (LESS than) D where D is divorce. If N+1 > D, where D is divorce, then you've exceeded D and it no longer applies, so you're back to the simple N+1!



asw7576 said:


> Im doing more on-road cycling lately ..... and it looks like I will be doing more on-road cycling this year.
> 
> So, how many bikes is enough ? ........ I think *4* bikes.
> 
> ...


By my math, 5 ones equals 5, not 4.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

MasterOMayhem said:


> i think two of each kind is enough.


I'll need to expand then. So far I can comfortably hang:
one steel tandem
two steel road bikes- check
one steel 29er
one aluminum 29er
three aluminum 26", but I'll get rid of one to avoid having greater than two
two titanium road bikes- check
two carbon fiber road bikes- check
one steel 26", I'll get rid of it too
one aluminum 'cross bike- I should trade that in and get two carbon fiber 'cross bikes

Hmm, maybe I won't need to expand. It looks like I'll be rotating stock. I could even get rid of all the 26" MTB's (so that's -4) and bring in a steel and aluminum 29er (then I'm -2) and if I replace the aluminum 'cross bike with a carbon 'cross bike I could bring in a second and then the steel tandem for a net change of zero.

It's looking a lot like Noah's Ark for bikes all of a sudden.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I have 7, but some bikes just don't get ridden. Like my Surly Pacer road bike or my Mercier Nano Mini-Bike... I maybe take those off the hanger 1-3 times *a year*. And I ride 4-5 days _a week_.

1 CX Bike
1 29'er (currently in fixed gear mode)
1 26" SS Rigid (Stiffy)
1 Steel Road Bike
1 Mini-Velo Bike
1 Commuter (being built via parts-bin)
1 Cruiser (set up BMX style)

I am DESPERATELY missing a DJ/Urban bike. I miss hitting the street and solo-sessioning and it's starting to affect me, mentally!


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

If you find reason/opportunity to ride it, then unlimited (is the number) in my opinion. (To infinity....and beyond!) I have:

1 beater commuter (former mtn bike)
1 XC (Spec Camber 29er)
1 roadie (Bianchi Imola)

I think I would put an all mountain to use, and I would like a Roubaix. 

The wife has an 'about town' Trek, and the boy has a trike, coaster, and a training wheel ride.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

jeffgothro said:


> never less than 2 here...always a back up.


That's actually a really good point. If something breaks on your main bike that cannot be fixed quickly, it is not acceptable to be without a rideable bike until it gets fixed.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

pinkrobe said:


> N + 1
> 
> /thread


This. Glad it was the first post.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

rkj__ said:


> That's actually a really good point. If something breaks on your main bike that cannot be fixed quickly, it is not acceptable to be without a rideable bike until it gets fixed.


Yeah this is my current setup, just two bikes...but always looking for more.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Questionable thinking*



MasterOMayhem said:


> i think two of each kind is enough.


Careful, with that analogy, you could still end up with quite alot of bikes in your quiver!


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Too funny*



mudpuppy said:


> I really have a hard time not thinking about my next bike....some people are more practical about it and think that one do everything bike will do, but for some reason I just want more, how about you?
> 
> Singletrack Geek: Plus One


I assumed this thread would be started by someone with a problem having _too_ many bikes. Yet you _only _have 2? Something's just not right here. I call Troll! 

Standing, and introducing to group...."Hello my name is JMac and I'm a bike-a-holic!" Whewww, I feel so much better. But I do need to refine the herd:

5" 650b FS
6" 656b FS
Alum 650b geared
Steel 650B SS
HT SS/Gear 29r
FS 29r
Very shinny (under the dust) Road bike


----------



## bbqdad (Dec 10, 2011)

Only have 2 so far, but then again i'm just starting out


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

JMac47 said:


> 6" 65*6*b FS


Do you think the 656b will catch on?


----------



## MYalias (Jan 10, 2012)

Depends on what you ride. You need at least 1-2 bike for every type of riding and maybe more depends on how often you ride


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

I wish i could have lots of bikes but looks like i will end up with a AM/Trail bike and my XC/Trail bike as a spare and loaner.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

it's a sickness I tell you

I only have 2 right now, 26" HT and 29" squish (camber elite)

I just purchased the camber like 3 months ago and I'm already looking for the next one, I'm not sure what I want but I want another and soon.... I'm leaning towards rigid steel single speed 29" or swapping the parts from my current 26 to a more freeride/DJ style frame


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

I currently have 
1 road 
Merlin Works CR with Campy
and 
1 mountain
Titus Racer-X Ti


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

I used to have 6, but sold 2 of them to a friend for way less that what they were worth. Now I'm down to:

Neuvation Road bike
CX bike built from a Performance Scattante frame and lots of other bits I had laying around
Soma B-Side Hard tail
SC Superlight.
Thinking hard about selling the Superlight and getting a FS 29'er

I also have 4 trombones, 2 dogs and 2 cats. Oh yeah, and a wife.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Horses for courses. I only ride offroad in the rocky Arizona desert, so only need 2 x 6" FS jobs. One is always a backup if something goes awry and I cannot get it fixed in time for a ride. I enjoy riding both of them equally, they each have their quirks, and it keeps things fresh to vary now and again. Amazingly, I do not really prefer one over the other. Salsa El Kaboing and a C'dale Rize 2. No need for any more than that.


----------



## Spastook (Dec 19, 2007)

I've trimmed down to 6. Three road and three mountain. Had as many as 10 at the same time but once you find a bike going an entire season and you don't ride it once I think it's time to move on and let someone else enjoy it. All the bikes I have now get ridden at least occasionally.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

A few years ago I would have said N+1, but now.. 

I have 4 mtbs that are different enough that one always feels "new" because I haven't ridden it in a month. I don't think I'm going to add another until I retire one of these. 
I also have a road and tri bike, but all roadies feel pretty much the same to me, so I don't lust after new ones.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a problem and I know it...I have 15 and have my beady little eyes on another two. I have hardly ridden in the past three months to justify owning more than one bike yet I feel the jonesin' for more..

The bikes own the basement and a portion of the square footage of a storage unit where I keep my motorcycles..


----------



## Theslowguy (Jan 14, 2012)

You should one bike in your garage, for every purse your wife has in her closet!


----------



## Ripp (Mar 7, 2006)

B=N+1 is the formula as I was taught it. B being the optimal number of bicycles to own with N being the number you currently own.

My current fleet, which I often think of adding to but have a hard time justifying as I'm practical enough to realize there are no glaring deficiencies here.

05 Stumpjumper FSR Expert (recently For Sale)
06 Bianchi Volpe upgraded with disc fork and front wheel
09 Roubaix Pro
10 Stumpjumer FSR expert
10 Carbon Stumpjumper HT
10 Stumpjumper SS
11 Surly Pugsley
75 Speedwell Ti road bike converted to SS 

It really sucks when all 4 of the regularly ridden bikes (the 3 2010 Stumpjumpers,one was purchased used in 2011, and the Volpe) all need drivetrains around the same time.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I love mountainbiking, BMX and roadbiking. So, one of each is enough for me. I'd love to get a singlespeed, but it's more a want rather than a need.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

skiahh said:


> Boy, math in public is always a risky thing to do.
> 
> I think you mean to say N+1 provide N+1 < (LESS than) D where D is divorce. If N+1 > D, where D is divorce, then you've exceeded D and it no longer applies, so you're back to the simple N+1!
> 
> By my math, 5 ones equals 5, not 4.


Everyone else figured out the obvious typo's but you had to be the guy who was like "oh look how smart I am."

**** off.


----------



## uzyrmind (Nov 17, 2011)

Since I'm single...way too many! ......I may slow down if I find an original Stumper thats not beat to the ground?


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

All of them


----------



## slayer13 (Jul 21, 2011)

2 bikes work for me 
07 Kona Coiler deluxe- My main bike I ride everything with it.
05 Rocky Mountain Slayer 50- my snow bike


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

I think maybe 6 is enough I only have 3 now, but I'll never have the perfect one, so I just keep shuffling.


----------



## subyrally (Apr 19, 2010)

I have a little bit of everything, i think it comes to around 9 or 10 bikes. Its not as bad as my Lego collection or my paintball collection, but it is about as large as i can handle for the moment.

Now for the stable
Bmx
Cyclocross bike
Xc hardtail
Carbon fiber full suspension xc
All mountain rig
Downhill rig
Older xc hardtail/loaner/beater
Entry level xc/am full suspension inder construction (for the gf  )
And then finally, an unfinished gravity bike. 

There are still a few other bikes on my wish list, but they will have to wait until i finish my project car first.


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

Can never have enough but it certainly helps to be able to have the time to ride them,and am fortunate to have created a business built around riding them all!

1 road
1 cyclocross
1 29 hardtail
3 all mountain,5,6 and hardtail
1 xc
2 downhill
1 trails


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

leeboh said:


> I just need one more. Have now, a commuter, tandem, winter road, winter hardtail, 26er hardtal, 26er full sus., 29er hardtail, touring bike. looking for 29er full sus. I cleaned my garage over the holiday break and found a bike, trash day find.


:eekster:


----------



## Drew69 (Aug 3, 2010)

Four works for me, a road bike, commuter and two mountain bikes.


----------



## Thomas O (Nov 13, 2011)

Four for me...Road bike, Mountain bike, Fat bike and a Cyclocross bike


----------



## st10034 (Oct 12, 2011)

I think one road bike, if you're into that kind of thing. and a good AM bike.

Well, at least in FL thats all you need.


----------



## Dave94024 (Dec 18, 2010)

*(N+1) x 2*

I am fortunate enough to have a house plus a vacation home&#8230; two garages&#8230;

B = (N+1) x 2&#8230; otherwise I'm transporting too many bikes back and forth&#8230; 
_No, I'm not there yet&#8230;_

I was recently *informed *that the cost for B must be _less than or equal _to the cost of my wife's hobbies&#8230; meaning I'll never get to the x2 and my car will _always _have a bike rack on it going to the vacation home for the wknd. I think there was something in there about her being able to park her car in the garage too... hmmm  (_insert selective memory loss here_)...

*N* = 26 full rigid, 26 Hard Tail, 29 FS. 
*+1* = future SS 29er


----------



## beiamg (Jul 26, 2011)

9 + 1 on the way, 2 for sale so 8 would be enough 2 which stay at vacation home

2 road
1 ss road
2 ss 1 carbon 1 steel
1 69er
1 ht
1 all mtn
1 fs


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

4 or 5 I think would be enough

1 ss 29er
1 fs 26er
1 cross bike
1 road bike
1 beer run bike


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

Three is a good number for me, but I have a lot of turnover to stay at that level.

Right now, it's a Spearfish (FS XC), a Fargo (touring and rigid off road), and a Crosscheck (road and kid pulling duty) (hey! all QBP!), with a non-QBP Ti HT for sale (shameless plug). I kind of want a rigid SS 29er, but I know if I start getting past three, I get kind of antsy to start cutting back.

I could easily get by with two (the Crosscheck for road and rigid 29er for off road and touring), but the Spearfish was on closeout... and so it goes.


----------



## johnnypie13 (Jan 23, 2011)

Well i have 15 and two in the post and i still want more so really cant answer this question


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> If you are married your bikes must all be the same color.


Does this Voodoo look enough like my Stumpy? Do you think she'll notice as long as I don't have them side-by-side?


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

I agree with many of the more serious responses on here.  I like to have one bike dedicated to each type of riding I really like to do (dh, xc, and road).


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

I think 4 is a good amount. I've got #4 and #5 on deck to build but have three bikes right now.

Building bike 4 for me and bike 4 for the missus and then I'll build bike 5 for me. 

Me:
Rigid 29er 3x9
Cyclocross bike 2x10
Rigid singlespeed 26er
Future build: DJ/park 26er 1x9
Future build: AM/FR hardtail 1x9

Her:
XC Hardtail 26er 2x9
Coaster brake singlespeed commuter
Raleigh three-speed grocery getter
Future build: geared road bike 2x10.

I think that'll be a nice balance. Any time we go to the local slalom runs or pump track, she can borrow my buddy's DJ bike or 20" and she's not much into hucking to need more than her existing XC bike. I do want to build her a SS 29er one of these days to round out the stable.

B= N+2 
Gotta keep the gf's happy


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

1 Custom Titanium Road
1 Townie
1 Custom Titanium Hardtail
1 FS All Mountain Carbon
1 Beater Steel SS

This seems to be a pretty good spread for me, and though i always want more bikes, its been harder to justify with this quiver.


----------



## monkeyninja (May 11, 2010)

dh 
jump bike 
trail bike


----------



## cunnilinux (Jul 18, 2008)

three.
more is too hard to maintain.
i mean, if you really ride them.


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

Good grief. I now have 7 working bikes.

Santa Cruz Nomad
Santa Cruz Blur LTc
On-one 456
Turner XCE
Custom steel HT (Strong Racing)
Rocky Mountain Rail (cyclo)
Basso Reef (road)

Might get rid of the Reef, keeping the Rail for multiple duty. Not really ride road to ride road, just exercise. And I am giving myself one more summer to use the Nomad like it should. If I don't, it will be sold to someone who will. I doubt I will ever get rid of the Turner, though the Blur has become my main FS ride.


----------



## dancruz (Mar 17, 2006)

4 works for me...1-SS 29er...1SS roadbike..1- FS 29er(Tallboy)..1 RB (Supersix EVO)...ride 4-5 times a week and mix it up!.....


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

A the minimum you need 2. One to ride all the time and a second to ride in case the first one breaks and you don't have time to fix it before the next ride.


----------



## R T (Feb 13, 2012)

Enough?? What is this concept? In all seriousness I would agree with the depends on what you ride answers. If you can get through with a one for all bike all the power to you. If you can't then it can add up quickly. I ride road, tt's, cx, and singletrack. There's no one bike solution for that.


----------



## RustyA (Nov 23, 2010)

You need enough bikes in your garage so that when you bring home a new one your wife doesn't notice.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

RustyA said:


> You need enough bikes in your garage so that when you bring home a new one your wife doesn't notice.


Haha, I think that's one of the best responses I've seen.:thumbsup:


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

I am trying a "just a new frame" tactic to defuse the new color land mine. So far so good but new wheels are gonna be the acid test.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

StiHacka said:


> I am trying a "just a new frame" tactic...


That's my plan when she notices the Voodoo is not the Stumpy...used frame picked up cheap on 'bay and built with existing components.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

lucifer said:


> I currently have
> 1 road
> Merlin Works CR with Campy
> and
> ...


I guess 2 wasn't enough....

As of today 
I have
1 road 
Merlin Works CR with Campy

and

1 mountain
Titus Racer-X Ti

and 
1 Wanderlust bike / Rigid 29er / Tourer / Bikepacking / Backup MTB....
Salsa Fargo Ti


----------



## augustiner (Jun 12, 2008)

Currently at (going on, pending fork) 5. But missing a true DH bike. Then my garage will be complete.


----------



## MrXC (Jan 14, 2004)

No more than can fit on the wall of the exercise room and the commuter bike rack in the laundry room. Presently that means:

Me:
Curtlo 24 hour 29er hardtail
Intense Spider 29er (soon to be replaced with a Devinici Atlas)
On One Scandal rigid ss (actually I could live without this one)
BH Connect road bike
Ritchey Breakaway cross travel, pit and rough road bike
Fuji cross
Soul Cycles Monk commuter

Wife:
Specialized Epic
Gary Fisher Tass
Ritchey Breakaway road bike
Jamis Nova cross bike
Bridgestone commuter

Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

why no pics?


----------



## memi (Nov 14, 2011)

we are family of 5 so for my family they have bike for each person (4).
For me..
1. 26" 20 years old rigid MTB (21 gears).
2. 29er less than a year HT MTB (27 gears).
3. R20 35 years old folding bike (SS). (restored)
4. Fun bike which I build over the summer which has front ski, back knobby wheels for snow days...but no snow lately in my area!
5. 20 old MTB (18gears) convert to SS for my oldest which going to college.

9 eight bikes..is that too much?? LOL


----------



## Rock_Garden (Jan 30, 2011)

I only have 2.

-Road bike = Cervelo R3
-Mountain bike = Trek X-caliber 29er

I'd eventually like to sell the trek for a FS 26er I think, but can't justify the cost to do so.
I'd really like to have a beer run / bar / beater / townie type garage sale special too, as I do head into the city quite often and its a pain to park the car.
Eventually I'll get some aero wheels and clip on aero bars so my road bike can do double duty as a triathlon machine.

I don't know where you guys get the money for all these nice bikes, lol


----------



## seminoe (Jul 11, 2005)

I have 4 - hubby = zero.


----------



## olegbabich (Dec 28, 2007)

right now I have 8. wife has 2. That makes 10 in the garage.


----------



## grandmachine (Feb 10, 2012)

3. Fixed, road, and mountain bike.


----------



## MTBCanuck (May 19, 2011)

RustyA said:


> You need enough bikes in your garage so that when you bring home a new one your wife doesn't notice.


^^ Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Mr. GT (Jan 17, 2004)

I got 13 bikes an still want more
I have an out building (toy box) where most of them live, the others are in the basement


----------



## Lopaka (Sep 7, 2006)

To save money, a wife who doesn't ride and a rich girlfriend who does.


----------



## elpasotom (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah I only have room to hang 3. So I kept My Cervelo TT bike, My specialized Roubaix, and my Gary Fisher 29er. Sold the Trek Fuel EX 9.9 even though I loved it...


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I am at three bikes. 

2006 Yeti AS-X for riding very technical stuff.
2011 Trek Fuel EX5 for casual XC riding.
2008 Trek 7.2FX hybrid for those days when trails are muddy.


----------



## Tiny_MN (Nov 5, 2011)

FKMTB07 said:


> Nope. I'm young, have no kids, am not married, and travel a lot for work. When I'm not at work, I ride and race my bikes. Don't need a house (or all the responsibilities home-ownership requires) right now. Might buy a townhome this year, as there are some I like nearby that are on the market.


Smart answer. :thumbsup:


----------



## stillridingtoo (Feb 20, 2012)

Three:
Road
MTB
Dad bike...


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

Roadbike
AL FS 26er
Carbon 26 FS
Carbon 26 HT
Carbon 29er HT
Steel rigid SS 29er
Al 26 geared rigid
Love to build and maintain almost as much as I ike to ride. If I go by the purse in the closet theory ive got plenty of wiggle room for a Fatbike and a vintage SS rigid 26er


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

One. 

One single bike is enough.


----------



## K1P1G1 (Feb 16, 2010)

I have 5 bikes and my wife has 2. Whenever I get another one I will probably have to let one go.


----------



## komekomegaijin (Nov 9, 2008)

I find this type of thread quite vulgar. What kind of a self absorbed, selfish and boastful question is "how many bikes is enough?" I simply can't believe how many responded with "It depends on..." It only depends on how deep your wallet is and if you're in that position you are a very very lucky person.

I don't mean to flame anyone or the OP. I am guilty of these kind of thoughts myself. But just now reading through this whole thread I realized the vulgarness of the whole thing. 

This is a hobby or sport or recreation for most of us on this forum. It's all completely unnecessary apart from maybe a few people who genuinely need a bicycle for getting around on. MOST people in the world probably can't afford one "decent" bike of any kind let alone multiple bikes.

Sorry again, I don't mean to put anyone down - I'm probably just jealous as it's taken me 3 months just to be able to afford a new saddle for my daily commuter and it was only a cheapy. 

Still, I think it's worth keeping things in perspective. Before you post (or boast) about how many bikes you have remember how many people struggle and make sacrifices just to have one entry level bike...


----------



## dobovedo (Feb 13, 2011)

pinkrobe said:


> N + 1
> 
> /thread


I simplified N + 1 even further...

∞


----------



## javelina1 (Mar 10, 2005)

how many? whah? I've got my original rigid, a HT, and a FS. Wifey has her original rigid, and then I bought her a FS.

If there was one bike, it's gotta be the one that you love to ride. A bike and rider are part of a harmony. Each benefits the other. Love to ride, ride to live.

for the record, I love my FS bike.:thumbsup:

happy trails!

-Jav


----------



## Steve D (Mar 11, 2012)

komekomegaijin said:


> I find this type of thread quite vulgar. What kind of a self absorbed, selfish and boastful question is "how many bikes is enough?" I simply can't believe how many responded with "It depends on..." It only depends on how deep your wallet is and if you're in that position you are a very very lucky person.
> 
> I don't mean to flame anyone or the OP. I am guilty of these kind of thoughts myself. But just now reading through this whole thread I realized the vulgarness of the whole thing.
> 
> ...


Sorry, komekomegaijin. We live in a prosperous country where some people are more fortunate in that way than others. Thinking about a new or another bike isn't something you or anyone needs to feel 'guilty' about. I am not self absorbed or selfish because I own more than one bike. If someone on the planet doesn't have one bike it isn't because I have two or because someone else has 15. This idea sweeping the country that how much money someone else has and how they spend it needs to be scrutinized and criticized by everyone else needs to stop, especially when you're talking about people who are engaged in a healthy, harmless activity that actually promotes environmentalism and preservation of natural resources. Sorry - no guilt trip for me. Nobody else on the planet is suffering because of the number of bikes I own.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Steve D said:


> Sorry, komekomegaijin. We live in a prosperous country where some people are more fortunate in that way than others. Thinking about a new or another bike isn't something you or anyone needs to feel 'guilty' about. I am not self absorbed or selfish because I own more than one bike. If someone on the planet doesn't have one bike it isn't because I have two or because someone else has 15. This idea sweeping the country that how much money someone else has and how they spend it needs to be scrutinized and criticized by everyone else needs to stop, especially when you're talking about people who are engaged in a healthy, harmless activity that actually promotes environmentalism and preservation of natural resources. Sorry - no guilt trip for me. Nobody else on the planet is suffering because of the number of bikes I own.


So, in summation...


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

komekomegaijin said:


> I find this type of thread quite vulgar. What kind of a self absorbed, selfish and boastful question is "how many bikes is enough?" I simply can't believe how many responded with "It depends on..." It only depends on how deep your wallet is and if you're in that position you are a very very lucky person.
> 
> I don't mean to flame anyone or the OP. I am guilty of these kind of thoughts myself. But just now reading through this whole thread I realized the vulgarness of the whole thing.
> 
> ...


Since you're posting on this site, on the internet, you're probably american. You also probably have an insulated place to sleep, with food that you know isnt going to poison you. You're also probably cool when its hot outside, and warm when its cold.

You have more than most of the worlds population does too. If you feel thats vulgar, you're really doing the same thing. It really is perspective.

Theres greed, and theres frowning on people just because they have more than you. Neither is particularly a good value.

Most people in this country choose to drive a ~$20K or more fairly new car.. some of us choose to own a few bikes worth a few grand. Its really not that gluttonous, we're not posting yachts or vacation homes..


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

One Pivot said:


> Since you're posting on this site, on the internet, you're probably american. You also probably have an insulated place to sleep, with food that you know isnt going to poison you. You're also probably cool when its hot outside, and warm when its cold.
> 
> You have more than most of the worlds population does too. If you feel thats vulgar, you're really doing the same thing. It really is perspective.
> 
> ...


Multiple recreational bicycles don't qualify under safety. Try another rationalization. I am better at this than your wife, no?


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

2

One road, one MTB.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

komekomegaijin said:


> I find this type of thread quite vulgar. What kind of a self absorbed, selfish and boastful question is "how many bikes is enough?" I simply can't believe how many responded with "It depends on..." It only depends on how deep your wallet is and if you're in that position you are a very very lucky person.
> 
> I don't mean to flame anyone or the OP. I am guilty of these kind of thoughts myself. But just now reading through this whole thread I realized the vulgarness of the whole thing.
> 
> ...


I work my ass off to get the bikes that I do have, but that does not mean I don't want another or that I should feel guilty for being able to afford. We love this sport and the toys that make it enjoyable, I still have to save up for parts but that is most of the fun...the anticipation of the next new thing,

I just love it. It's the same for bikes, and we love to show them off to everyone. Do you have an issue with the bike porn threads that pop up on here, they are basically the same thing.

When I had less money than I have now I looked at these threads for inspiration...it is what YOU take from it...if you take it at is is not intended that is not the fault of the OP or anyone else in the thread. We are passionate for this sport and we are going to talk about it, show off our toys and talk about all aspects of this sport that drives us and get's us through the boring day to day grind. So please excuse us if we feel like talking about the next bike in our stable. And hey..if you are ever in BC look me up and I will show ya around the awesome trails.


----------



## Lopaka (Sep 7, 2006)

Certainly you could theoretically ride any one bike in all conditions, but that wouldn't be very satisfying. Eventually you would choose to ride the one bike you owned under the conditions it performed the best and avoid other types of trails or conditions. 

I don't let my bike choose the type of riding I do, I choose the condition or trail and have a bike that suits that type of riding. 

For me, it's all about the dirt. So I have a 4" travel 29 inch XC bike, a 6" travel all mountain bike, and an 8" travel DH bike.

I could easily see someone with bikes for other rides or conditions as well,
A cyclecross bike
A dirtjumper
A 20" BMX bike
A trials bike
A road bike
A beach cruiser
A folding bike

What about a hardtail and a full suspension XC bike?

We haven't even talked about having a training bike and a competition bike for each use or extra bikes to provide to visiting friends or relatives, or spare bikes if your primary bike goes down for repair.

If you are into road biking, you would need:
A touring or training bike
A race bike
A time trials bike

Bike collection? Someone who buys and sells bikes for a few extra bucks?


----------



## Steve D (Mar 11, 2012)

electrik said:


> So, in summation...


Sorry, electrik, I'm not buying you a bike.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

mudpuppy said:


> I work my ass off to get the bikes that I do have, but that does not mean I don't want another or that I should feel guilty for being able to afford.


Buy this car to drive to work, drive to work to pay for this car, buy this car to drive to work, drive to work to pay for this car! ba ba bada bah ba.

One day you'll understand how much vapid consumerism these sorts of threads are and how they can serve as a cheap source of entertainment when bored. :thumbsup:



Steve D said:


> Sorry, electrik, I'm not buying you a bike.


Fine, I'm not buying you a bike either!

Your greed driven paranoia must run deep since I never mentioned something like that...


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

My wife and I have over 45 bikes including 4 tandems and I still want/need others. All are rideable from 1930 Firestone to 2012 Firemans Texas Cruzer Twofour.


----------



## EMrider (Sep 9, 2007)

komekomegaijin said:


> I find this type of thread quite vulgar. What kind of a self absorbed, selfish and boastful question is "how many bikes is enough?" I simply can't believe how many responded with "It depends on..." It only depends on how deep your wallet is and if you're in that position you are a very very lucky person.
> 
> I don't mean to flame anyone or the OP. I am guilty of these kind of thoughts myself. But just now reading through this whole thread I realized the vulgarness of the whole thing.
> 
> ...


Total self-absorbed nonsense. If a person's wallet allows for several bikes it is because they have worked hard, sacrificed and made choices about how they prefer to allocate their resources. The difference between this person and you has nothing to do with luck. If you are jealous of others the source of your disappointment can be found by looking in a mirror.
R


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

EMrider said:


> Total self-absorbed nonsense. If a person's wallet allows for several bikes it is because they have worked hard, sacrificed and made choices about how they prefer to allocate their resources. The difference between this person and you has nothing to do with luck. If you are jealous of others the source of your disappointment can be found by looking in a mirror.
> R


Well fvck Mr Spock, that was the most logical post I've
heard so far, live long and ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

EMrider said:


> If a person's wallet allows for several bikes it is because they have worked hard, sacrificed and made choices about how they prefer to allocate their resources. The difference between this person and you has nothing to do with luck. If you are jealous of others the source of your disappointment can be found by looking in a mirror.
> R


Ok, you are seriously making me laugh here Mr. Ubermensch.

I hope you are about 16yrs old?

Have you considered that not working hard, not making sacrifices, not really allocating resources and just getting lucky or any combination of the above has allowed many people to own lots of property throughout history.

Just saying... Sometimes life kicks you in the nuts, you struggle to scrape enough dough to buy one bike and then you come upon idiotic statements like yours telling people they're lazy, jealous swine if they're sickened by what is basically a type of excessive consumerism.

Please, try to think before posting.


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

electrik said:


> Have you considered that not working hard, not making sacrifices, not really allocating resources and just getting lucky or any combination of the above has allowed many people to own lots of property throughout history.


I call that the Kim Kardashian principle.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

komekomegaijin said:


> I find this type of thread quite vulgar. What kind of a self absorbed, selfish and boastful question is "how many bikes is enough?" I simply can't believe how many responded with "It depends on..." It only depends on how deep your wallet is and if you're in that position you are a very very lucky person.
> 
> I don't mean to flame anyone or the OP. I am guilty of these kind of thoughts myself. But just now reading through this whole thread I realized the vulgarness of the whole thing.
> 
> ...


i worked my ass off at a job that doesn't pay too awfully much to buy three of my four bikes; the fourth was given to me as a birthday gift. they're pretty much the only things of value that i own. i don't have a car and haven't for twenty seven years.

take your self righteous gibberish and stuff it where the sun don't shine.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

shekky said:


> i worked my ass off at a job that doesn't pay too awfully much to buy three of my four bikes; the fourth was given to me as a birthday gift. they're pretty much the only things of value that i own. i don't have a car and haven't for twenty seven years.
> 
> take your self righteous gibberish and stuff it where the sun don't shine.


I don't think he objects so much to you owning those things as coming here to pretty much brag about them in front of a person who can't afford them. If that is your sorta style, go ahead.

These threads don't really interest me, but I found his post refreshing.


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

komekomegaijin said:


> I find this type of thread quite vulgar. What kind of a self absorbed, selfish and boastful question is "how many bikes is enough?" I simply can't believe how many responded with "It depends on..." It only depends on how deep your wallet is and if you're in that position you are a very very lucky person.
> 
> I don't mean to flame anyone or the OP. I am guilty of these kind of thoughts myself. But just now reading through this whole thread I realized the vulgarness of the whole thing.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but cycling is my recreation, exercise, and hobby. There is no way that the value of all of my cycling stuff comes close to equaling a trailer full of snowmobiles, a gun collection, annual vacations to exotic locations, a top of the line bass fishing boat/gear, or art collection.

I make well under $50k/year, and don't own a car. It's about priorities.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

electrik said:


> I don't think he objects so much to you owning those things as coming here to pretty much brag about them in front of a person who can't afford them. If that is your sorta style, go ahead.
> 
> These threads don't really interest me, but I found his post refreshing.


THIS IS A MOUNTAIN BIKE FORUM. WE COME HERE TO TALK ABOUT OUR MOUNTAIN BIKES. jesus.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

johnlh said:


> I make well under $50k/year, and don't own a car. It's about priorities.


Hahaha, get the priorities straight yes!



shekky said:


> THIS IS A MOUNTAIN BIKE FORUM. WE COME HERE TO TALK ABOUT OUR MOUNTAIN BIKES. jesus.


You came here to size up a bunch of other dudes mountain bike collections, didn't ya. Maybe get a little bragging in yourself? Be honest.


----------



## johnshilton (Mar 13, 2012)

Hahaha, loved the N+1 and S-1 forumale... you guys rock!


----------



## Thomas O (Nov 13, 2011)

komekomegaijin said:


> I find this type of thread quite vulgar. What kind of a self absorbed, selfish and boastful question is "how many bikes is enough?" I simply can't believe how many responded with "It depends on..."  It only depends on how deep your wallet is and if you're in that position you are a very very lucky person.
> 
> I don't mean to flame anyone or the OP. I am guilty of these kind of thoughts myself. But just now reading through this whole thread I realized the vulgarness of the whole thing.
> 
> ...


Once again some Nuckelhead has to swoop in and turn a perfectly innocent thread into a controversy. The next thing you are going to tell us is that anything over one bike is going to be taken away and given to someone who doesn't have one so that you can "Spread the wealth" Next time you come across a thread, read it, If you don't like it move on to one that you do. Its people like you that ruin the whole forum experience for alot of people.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

There is a drastic difference in life between having and not having. Therefore, having one bike is enough...

Ambassador"Albert Einstein"hawg


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

qbert2000 said:


> that's so true. lol just trying to figure out a way to add another bike to the stable. gonna be tricky


I lived by all bikes looking the same until now. I just bought an orange ano Fatback. Damn the torpedoes.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

2+

I have three 29er's that each make it out somewhere once per week:

Turner Sultan dual suspension
Fuji Tahoe SL hard tail
Gary Fisher Rig single speed

...and one old dual suspension folding bike (equipped with fenders) to ride in the rain.


----------



## hado_pv (May 26, 2006)

The correct number is that which satisfies this condition.

Your buddy calls and asks you to join him/her at XYZ riding destination. You walk to the garage and there is 1 and only 1 bike that will give you the best riding experience on that day, feeling the way you do, in that weather, at that riding destination. No compromises.

Depending on the rider, the number might be 1 or might be 15 total available bikes


----------



## EMrider (Sep 9, 2007)

electrik said:


> Ok, you are seriously making me laugh here Mr. Ubermensch.
> 
> I hope you are about 16yrs old?
> 
> ...


Hey Granola-boy,
Maybe your life is a random walk where there is no connection between effort/skill/discipline and accomplishment, and luck determines all. From my experience there is a strong connection. And if someone else is sickened by others who own "too many" bikes I could give a crap.. I try and not worry about how other people lead their lives and suggest they do the same.

And thanks for the deep insight that life can be rough sometimes. Gee, I hadn't noticed.......

Back on topic, I have two bikes.

R


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

EMrider said:


> Hey Granola-boy,
> Maybe your life is a random walk where there is no connection between effort/skill/discipline and accomplishment, and luck determines all. From my experience there is a strong connection. And if someone else is sickened by others who own "too many" bikes I could give a crap.. I try and not worry about how other people lead their lives and suggest they do the same.
> 
> And thanks for the deep insight that life can be rough sometimes. Gee, I hadn't noticed.......
> ...


Granola boy huh?

Many people do not have the opportunity to own a garage full of bicycles. Without even knowing them, to slight them as lazy, unskilled, undisciplined and unaccomplished. Well I think i got a pretty good idea of whom i'm talking to.

Maybe next week you'll lose it all in a garage fire, maybe not.

You can't see what's comin' partner.


----------



## EMrider (Sep 9, 2007)

electrik said:


> Granola boy huh?
> 
> Many people do not have the opportunity to own a garage full of bicycles. Without even knowing them, to slight them as lazy, unskilled, undisciplined and unaccomplished. Well I think i got a pretty good idea of whom i'm talking to.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure we're talking past each other, but just to (try and) be clear.

Those who declare people with too many bikes to be "vulgar", "self-absorbed", "boastful" or whatever, especially on a thread dedicated to sharing how many bikes you own, are in my view *probably* lazy twits with no clue how the world works.

I get uncertainty, and know that I have no clue what might happen next in any aspect of life.

R


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

EMrider said:


> I'm pretty sure we're talking past each other, but just to (try and) be clear.
> 
> Those who declare people with too many bikes to be "vulgar", "self-absorbed", "boastful" or whatever, especially on a thread dedicated to sharing how many bikes you own, are in my view *probably* lazy twits with no clue how the world works.
> 
> ...


You're PROBABLY dead wrong, but I don't see it stopping you from making huge assumptions about that poster or me.

If you fail to understand how listing off your own riches in front of a poor man is vulgar, self-absorbed and boastful you're a simple oaf. Not only do you do that you proceed to call him lazy twit, unskilled, undisciplined and unaccomplished. Now you are beyond an oaf.

This question in this thread is titled, how many bikes is *enough* not how many you have. The answer is just one.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

electrik said:


> You're PROBABLY dead wrong, but I don't see it stopping you from making huge assumptions about that poster or me.
> 
> If you fail to understand how listing off your own riches in front of a poor man is vulgar, self-absorbed and boastful you're a simple oaf. Not only do you do that you proceed to call him lazy twit, unskilled, undisciplined and unaccomplished. Now you are beyond an oaf.
> 
> This question in this thread is titled, how many bikes is *enough* not how many you have. The answer is just one.


I think you are making assumptions of what the title to the
thread means. And what difference is it if someone has 6 bikes, or
1 bike that cost 8k. I have a total of 9 bikes for a family of 6, and I can't flaunt
that fact, because the necessities of my family come first, and most were gotten
through working extra hours at my crappy job. And before you go making statements
about how much better off I am than others, keep in mind I give so much for those
in need it's not even funny. Free repairs of HVAC Equipment, just found 2 bikes for
a mother of 2 kids who makes MORE than I do, but for some reason can't get the kids
bikes. I was laid off of my job for a year, and instead of taking unemployment, I
bought a small van on payments, got used equipment, and started a small sharpening
business to get us through that year, and worked any odd jobs I could. Point
I'm trying to make is, we were poor, and managed to pull ourselves out of the hole
through faith and a never say die attitude, without help from the Tax paying people.
Why not get help to make it easier? Because it's not MY money, and if a person
works hard, and can afford 1 bike or 10, that's their money to do with as they please.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Loudviking said:


> I think you are making assumptions of what the title to the
> thread means.


I think the question is straight forward enough. The answer is you only need one bicycle to get out there. That's just one single bicycle. Just one.

Thank you for your comprehension.

I'm not going to comment about how you resolved your situation. I'm glad things are a bit more stable for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

Why do you continue to entertain this man. Clearly he just wants to harass you to keep the banter going. If you ignore him he will eventually get bored and go away. Or better yet, Maybe one of the Mods can suspend him from the sight for making innuendos about someones garage burning down,


----------



## snowgage (Mar 14, 2012)

4 is my magic number..


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

trodaq said:


> Why do you continue to entertain this man. Clearly he just wants to harass you to keep the banter going. If you ignore him he will eventually get bored and go away. Or better yet, Maybe one of the Mods can suspend him from the sight for making innuendos about someones garage burning down,


Not threatening to burn anything.

The point - which clearly escaped you. Was that luck and chance have a lot todo with how things end up for you. My friend had a house fire and he lost everything. It has been trouble ever since. No, I didn't burn his house down. :madman:


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

don't know if anyone said it yet but...

the proper number of bikes to own is N+1 "N" being the number of bikes currently owned.


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

*lucky you...*

my wife is different...

when i get another bike - she wants a car...

in all honesty, the cost is almost comparable...



5 bikes is a good start...

2 for XC racing (one is backup to the other)
1 fun AM bike with more travel
1 CX bike
1 road machine...



NateHawk said:


> With my wife, it's N+2 because if I get a new bike, she wants one, too.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

i've got a MTB, a RB, and one of these 










it does this


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

electrik said:


> I think the question is straight forward enough. The answer is you only need one bicycle to get out there. That's just one single bicycle. Just one.
> 
> *Thank you for your comprehension*.
> 
> I'm not going to comment about how you resolved your situation. I'm glad things are a bit more stable for you. :thumbsup:


My comprehension is not everyone is seeing the title to the thread as you do.
Hence your opinion should be everyone else' s? As someone else posted, ignoring
you would be the better part of valor, but I will leave you with a sincere hope.
That maybe luck,or whatever you want to call it, smiles upon you at some point
in your life, so that you can allow others too have fun with a thread that apparently,
a lot of people are enjoying, who may also have issues plaguing them that doesn't
have to do with money.


----------



## dobovedo (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow, this thread sure took a downhill turn since I saw it last.

I currently have seven bikes which I use/own for various reasons. I don't feel the least bit guilty about it and I am not bragging. All of them combined did not cost as much as the medical bills I had to pay from a triple angioplasty that was a result of unhappily working myself to death for many years and neglecting my health. With my bikes, I am healthier, happier, and in a better place than I was before.

How many is really enough? However many I have on the day I die. Hopefully in my sleep, at a ripe old age, after having been out for a ride on one of them.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

I have 4.... One Road, One Bar bike, an xtracycle, and a 26er Hard Tail..........My wife has four, Roadie, Fixed Gear, Bar Bike, and Cargo Hauler Mixtie......once my 18month old Daughter gets a little older we'll add a Balance bike..........Different bikes for different things seems good to me. 

Enjoy what you have! If it aint don't do it................


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

4x4runner said:


> don't know if anyone said it yet but...
> 
> the proper number of bikes to own is N+1 "N" being the number of bikes currently owned.


Current,y following that rule.

I now own 1 am bike, 1 dh bike, 1 road bike, 1 beater ss road bike,

Tempted to built a + 1 addition in the form of a hardtail 29er


----------



## WC-rider (Jan 3, 2012)

Mountain bike....


----------



## WC-rider (Jan 3, 2012)

I have three bikes...

Gray Fisher commuter mountain bike

Santa Curz Heckler all mountain bike

Cannondale Caad10 road bike


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Two is all I need, my dirt jumper for street/park/jumping (Identiti 666S) and a "DH" bike (7point, turning to a full DH rig by next year with new Transition 450 frame and dual crowns) seem to suit me just fine. I have very little interest in pedaling up anything and biking is my way to get a rush and just get out and unwind. If I do get an itch to just trail ride I can borrow a bike but I wouldn't spend money on an XC bike considering how little I'd use it.


----------



## kroolic (Mar 16, 2012)

Right now I have three bikes: 1 full suspension, 1 hard tail, and 1 road bike. The hard tail probably gets ridden the least of the three.


----------



## RideMore56 (Jun 27, 2011)

How ever many you have room for.


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

So far 4 bikes.

- old Trek 850 converted to SS that I bought for $10, I put so many miles on it and it got me back into enjoying bicycling, soon to go to a best bud for free in hopes to encourage him to go ride and be healthy
- Trek FX hybrid for road riding
- Redline Monocog which I bought used and only ridden a few times but am changing up the setup in a few weeks due to fitment issues which made it kinda crappy to ride sometimes
- GT Avalanche 3.0 I bought a few weeks ago which I freaking love riding

I could probably live without the SS bikes which is why I'm giving one to my friend. As for my Monocog I don't need it but I do like the workout it gives.



Disclaimer: I hope no one is offended by my owning more than one bike as my financial situation allows me to use my meager hard earned cash for my hobbies.

Disclaimer again: The previous disclaimer was meant in sarcasm to people in this thread being angry that they haven't put in the hard work like the rest of the people who own multiple bikes.


----------



## BraggCreek (Mar 17, 2012)

johnshilton said:


> Hahaha, loved the N+1 and S-1 forumale... you guys rock!


Wicked


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

3 has to be enough for me - there is room for two in the bedroom wall, and the least expensive can be stored downstairs.


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

A red bike, a black bike, a silver bike, a white bike, another red bike, an orange bike and another red bike. How'd I get so many red bikes?

My answer is however many bikes you have room for, can afford, and have time to ride.

Let's have fun with this thread and forget the controversy. You don't necessarily have to have tons of money to have more than one bike. My husband got his road bike frame for a case of beer and he got most of the components for it inexpensively via e-bay or via trade. I just traded an old crankset and brake levers for a 6-pack of really good beer. My single-speed is a hand-me-down. I traded a stem for a lesson on how to wheelie. Let's get creative here!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I have 9 bikes, but like sex you
can't get enough.

Best, John


----------



## Wanny (Jul 30, 2011)

Not enough apparently... I still want a 29er, a gravity bike and a roady, Unfortunately, as a student, money is an issue.


----------



## papanoel (Nov 11, 2008)

I currently have 6 functionnal bikes, I'm building 3 more and have 2 others in project. So within the next few weeks I'll probably have 11 bikes. Some months I thought this would be enough but I still have some unused frames and I "fear" that I'll build something out of them...


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

I have 4 listed in order of use:
1 -Main ride is the rigid SIR9 SS. 
2 -The road bike, a Masi Speciale in 853 steel set up as a 2x9 with a 34/50 up front and an XTR RD with an 11-32 cassette. Lots of mountains here and I find joy in 40mph downhills.
3 - A 1986 Ross Hi-Tech MTB I found in the garbage. After some TLC, it's immaculate. It's my f*cking around the neighborhood bike.
4 - A Trek Top Fuel 69er. I use it for group rides mainly when I don't want to engage in the SS/gearie battles of "I pass you on the hills and you pass me on the flats" game.

Now I think I need a CX bike too!


----------



## Iridethedirt (Jan 20, 2008)

My wife tells me that our extra room "looks like a bike shop".... I wish.

I have 3. My full suspension bike (mongoose khyber) that is about to get replaced (end of its life) 
My Giant Brass DJ bike.
and my "zero" commuter bike, built from spare parts and freebies. its a 1998ish trek singletrack 850, with strange odds and ends on it. 
My wife has 2. Her specialized Myka 29er, and her "zero" bike that her folks found in their garage when they bought their house, an old raleigh hybrid that is probably going to get donated soon. My wife has not set any sort of limit on my bike habit. My wallet on the other hand...


----------



## gentryliving (Mar 28, 2012)

One bike is enough for me. I just upgraded it if i have something new for my bike.


----------

